# Imposible de se connecter depuis son mac vers son serveur



## fab4_33 (26 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Après plusieurs jours de galère, des dizaines de réinstallation, je me décide enfin à solliciter la communauté pour un peu d'aide du moins me mettre sur la piste pour régler mon problème.

Je désire me connecter sur mon serveur distant avec mon imac qui a plusieurs utilisateurs.

Quelques données :
Serveur dédié OVH, Centos 6, Plesk 11
imac intel sous Lion avec 2 utilisateurs (1 admin et l'autre non)

J'arrive à me connecter en root sur le serveur OVH, il me demande le mot de passe root qu'OVH a envoyé.
Par contre quand je veux me connecter avec un autre utilisateur 

```
fab4_33@xx.xx.xxx.xxx's password: 
Permission denied (publickey,gssapi-keyex,gssapi-with-mic,password).
```


dans mon fichier sur le serveur /etc/ssh/sshd_config
(lignes dé-commentées)


```
Protocol 2
PasswordAuthentication yes
PermitRootLogin yes
ChallengeResponseAuthentication no
UsePAM yes
AcceptEnv LANG LC_CTYPE LC_NUMERIC LC_TIME LC_COLLATE LC_MONETARY LC_MESSAGES
AcceptEnv LC_PAPER LC_NAME LC_ADDRESS LC_TELEPHONE LC_MEASUREMENT
AcceptEnv LC_IDENTIFICATION LC_ALL LANGUAGE
Subsystem	sftp	/usr/libexec/openssh/sftp-server
```

sur le serveur distant, à la création a été crée des clefs

```
ssh_host_dsa_key.pub
ssh_host_dsa_key
ssh_host_rsa_key.pub
ssh_host_rsa_key
ssh_host_key
ssh_host_key.pub
```
J'ai vérifié les permissions c'est ok

Donc si j'ai bien compris on peut établir une connexion soit par mot de passe soit par clef, dans mon il s'agirait plutôt par mot de passe (sshd_config  = PasswordAuthentication yes)

Donc j'ai pas besoin de générer des clefs sur mon imac et par utilisateurs ?
Quelle clé dois je mettre dans le authorized_keys (users/fab4_33/.ssh) sur mon imac ? et ce que je doit en mettre une vu que mon sshd_config  = PasswordAuthentication yes ?
Peut être que ça coince a cause du known_hosts ?

J'ai essayé tellement de possibilitées que maintenant je suis embrouillé, je cherche à faire le pas à pas afin de comprendre.

En tout cas merci de m'avoir lu jusqu'au bout et merci d'avance pour votre aide

Cordialement
Dimitri


----------



## bompi (26 Septembre 2012)

Résumons. Dans le Terminal, si tu te connectes en faisant :
	
	



```
ssh root@xx.xx.xxx.xxx
```
c'est bon.
En faisant 
	
	



```
ssh fab4_33@xx.xx.xxx.xxx
```
ce n'est pas bon.

Il existe sur le serveur OVH, cet utilisateur ?


----------



## fab4_33 (26 Septembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Résumons. Dans le Terminal, si tu te connectes en faisant :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci pour cette piste, en effet je crois pas , j'ai juste crée des utilisateurs mais pour le Plesk
en tout cas je pense pas que la création d'utilisateurs pour le plesk soit la même chose. 

Sinon pour créer un user sur le serveur distant (OVH), je me connecte en root à partir du terminal du mac :


```
useradd fab4_33
```

et pour lui associer un mot de passe 


```
passwd fab4_33
```

ah ben m......, c'était ça

ok pour le pas à pas, j'avais juste à créer l'utilisateur en me connectant en root, et ensuite sur ma session fab4_33 , je peux me connecter avec ssh fab4_33@xx.xx.xxx.xxx

merci beaucoup,

maintenant que ça marche je vais voir pour fonctionner avec les clés.

Cette fois ci je crée la clé sur le mac /users/fab4_33/.shh 


```
ssh-keygen -t rsa
```

c'est là que ça bloque, qu'est ce que je fait des clefs déjà présente à la création du serveur

```
ssh_host_dsa_key.pub
ssh_host_dsa_key
ssh_host_rsa_key.pub
ssh_host_rsa_key
ssh_host_key
ssh_host_key.pub
```


----------



## bompi (26 Septembre 2012)

Il faut copier ta clef publique sur le serveur.
Tu trouveras plein de tutos sur Internet, que ce soit pour Linux, Mac OS X, *BSD etc.
La méthode est la même pour tous les systèmes.
Un exemple ici.


----------



## fab4_33 (26 Septembre 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Il faut copier ta clef publique sur le serveur.
> Tu trouveras plein de tutos sur Internet, que ce soit pour Linux, Mac OS X, *BSD etc.
> La méthode est la même pour tous les systèmes.
> Un exemple ici.



merci beaucoup, je crois que ça marche avec ou sans mot de passe, j'avais un problème avec les droits pas oublier de CHMOD le .ssh sur le serveur en 700 et le authorized_keys en 600

j'ai pu me connecter sans mot de passe, reste a comprendre un peu mieux le sshd_config, parce que là y des trucs bizarres

par exemple pourquoi ces lignes 

#RSAAuthentication yes
#PubkeyAuthentication yes

ça veut dire que par défaut c'est No  ? Y a des trucs qui m'échappe

en tout cas merci bompi


----------



## bompi (26 Septembre 2012)

Ça peut _aussi_ indiquer que, par défaut, c'est _yes_. 

Note que tu peux mettre un mot de passe à ta clef privée si tu ne souhaites pas que tout le monde ayant accès à ta console puisse se connecter.


----------

